# Weight of 1.8T engine?



## silver pelt (Dec 21, 2001)

Does anybody know how much the 1.8T engine+turbo+accessories weighs?
I prefer weight without the transaxle but I can't find much about this anywhere.
Search showed some unanswered questions in 2001. Anybody learn the about engine weight since then?


----------



## Project20v (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Weight of 1.8T engine? (silver pelt)*

When I had my complete eng. shipped, UPS said 300lbs. I think it is real close to that figure....+ or -


----------



## john s (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Weight of 1.8T engine? (silver pelt)*

282 pounds dry


----------

